# Sydney Airport pick-up or drop



## geehaus (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi,

Are you looking for an affordable transport to go to Airport or home from Airport ? I am here to help you.

I lost my job recently so want to utilise my availability to help someone and earn some pocket money.

1. Airport pick-up starting $65 
2. Airport drop starting $65 + airport parking if applicable
3. Choose your choice of destinations and get a quote.

I have 2 child seat that suits 2-6 years of age. It's my hatchback car to conveniently take you. 

Thank you,
Sas


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

geehaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you looking for an affordable transport to go to Airport or home from Airport ? I am here to help you.
> 
> ...


Are you licensed and insured to do this?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Without licence as a taxi, the driver can be prosecuted. 
Also the insurance can be invalid. The driver may be responsible for any injury claims etc in an accident.


----------

